# TiVo TSN D12 (Pace Mini)



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

I know there are a lot of "D12" posts out there for an old DirectTV box, but this is different.

Last month I got two visits at EWz from a box with a TSN beginning D12. I've seen D18 from Pace before (platform=Pac01), but this is new. This one appears to be a Mini from its properties.

zoneinfo=America/Phoenix, 
com.tivo.examine.idType.stationId=tivo, 
platform=Pac02, 
has-recording-capability=true, 
active-ui-mode=flash, 
has-season-pass-capability=true, 
vod-session-capable=false, 
version=20.4.5c-01-6-D12, 
country=US, 
has-recording-storage=false, 
brand=Pace, 
language=enUS, 
com.tivo.examine.showing=true, 
com.tivo.examine.idType.contentId=tivo


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Maybe it is the Pace version of the V2 Mini, adding RF remote support like the Pace TiVo STB.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

If the Pac01 is the DVR, that would make the Pac02 the
TiVo-Pace Mi3 Mini

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2701


----------

